# Whirlpool refrigerator is not cooling



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

melki999 said:


> Hello,
> My 10 year old Whirlpool side by side *refrigerator* which sits in the garage stopped cooling yesterday. I unplugged it and plugged it back again. I found there is power since the lights are on and can hear the fan but the compressor is not working. Is it the motor, the fluid, or the pressure problem? I appreciate any help. Thanks.


I found this link to be useful. Hope it helps.
http://www.applianceaid.com/refrigerator.html#dead


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

mandylee216 said:


> Maybe you should have it checked by a professional. But I suggest you get a new ref if you want to save on electricity. old appliances tend to consume more energy as compared to new appliances.


I tend to agree with MandyLee216 - it may be time. Especially if you read the claims of the manufacturers. My personal experience is that I recently purchased a new Frigidaire Range and 18 cu ft fridge. The intent was to modernize the kitchen. Nice stainless steel appliances, ceramic top range.... to replace the 22 yr old GE 17 cu ft fridge and stove (almond) that were working perfectly - but probably inefficiently.

New fridge makes more noise than the old one by far -- technician has been out and everything is 'normal'. *BS* - it's noisy, and will be exchanged over the next few weeks (confirmed with vendor).

If you like what you have, and don't think it's day is over, get a repairman and get an estimate. Newer isn't necessarily better -- even if the ads say it's more efficient.


----------

